
Battle to Block a New Apartment Building Shows Why San Francisco Is So Expensive - arduinomancer
https://reason.com/reasontv/2018/12/27/san-francisco-mission-housing-crisis
======
schoen
I remember seeing signs taped to lamp posts near this laundromat urging people
to go to the hearing and complain about the shadow on the playground. I guess
people went!

